
Google Assistant vs. Siri: Who Will Lead the Future of AI? - intuzhq
https://blog.intuz.com/google-assistant-vs-siri-who-will-lead-the-future-of-ai/?utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=Referral
======
rms_returns
I'm going to beat them both by releasing Ultron v1.0 soon!

------
Rakshith
Cortana.

